# zebrawood



## GK86 (Mar 22, 2013)

Any thoughts on working with zebrawood?


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I get to work with it occasionally. Haven't noticed any trouble cutting or routing it with sharp tools.


----------



## 4thStreet (Mar 2, 2013)

....


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

has tight fibers good wood


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Stinks. Literally.


----------



## RE-CO BKLYN (May 8, 2013)

Don't get any splinters! They sting and are hard to remove. 

Use fresh, sharp bits and blades, it will want to tear out a little more than domestics.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Lve it,just a bit pricey though,beautifull wood.I make custom jewelry boxes have sold all I have made with zebra wood.


----------

